# Cabelas Sucked/Gander Mtn. Rocks



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

The wife and I made a trip to Cabelas in Dundee yesterday to kill the cabin fever. I'm not an icefisherman like some of you brave souls (I don't have a deathwish!!  ) so I needed something to do. It may have been my last trip there! The selection was horrible! I had 6 things on my "wishlist" and they had one of them.These items ranged from fishing to archery to shooting. What really pissed me off was the idiot in the fishing dept. I was looking for a St. Croix musky rod. They had one model but it wasn't what I wanted. This dude was trying to sell me a Loomis or a Cabelas Fish Eagle because that is what they had. When I told him that wasn't what I wanted he tried to sell me a flippin stick! I couldn't believe the terrible selection and high prices in the bargain cave also. I can always find some good deals in there. One employee said they were doing inventory and trying to change seasons. On a positive note, we stopped off at Gander on Airport in Toledo on our way home and low and behold, they had my rod!   It was even marked down to $89 since it was old stock. Then the manager knocked anothr $15 off because the tip guide insert was missing! I can put a new one on for $5. So i got my rod $50 cheaper than I would have. I way very impressed with the selection and prices at Gander. I may have to stick a fork in Cabelas and do all my shopping at Gander and Jann's.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

My thoughts, as I have seen similar.

Cabella's retail stores ARE limited. What they seem to have on the shelf is the top 10, or 25% of the fast moving popular items.

Rest - hey we have mail order.

Gander - No mail order.

Best Gander I've ever seen is Washington PA - 10 minutes from Cabella's in Wheeling.

BTW - I stopped at the Gander you talked about a couple years ago on the way to MI. It was fall and they were closing out what I guess were last years fall clothing. Now I usually don't buy clothes at these places, but I spent 100$ and got over 500$ worth of heavy shirts, vests, etc.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You were just lucky. I stop at the Holland Gander from time to time just to see what's on closeout. But it seems every time I really need something, they do not have it.
You could probably fit the whole Gander store inside the Cabellas fishing section. And the $8/hr Gander weekend employees are no different than the Cabellas $8/hr weekend employees... it's just a job. The guys that know their stuff tend to work during the week. 

A year from now you'll have BPS to add to your list.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry you had that experience, but I never have. i get good service at both. The Wheeling, WV Cabelas has been better with CS. In addition, they have the distribution center across the parking lot, so you can most likely get what you want from the catalogue if they do not have it in the store. Every employee at Wheeling goes out of their way to satisfy me every time I go there. I spend LOTS of money there. I spend LOTS of money at Gander too.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

One of my gripes Sunday was with some Hevyshot Dead Coyote. Cabelas website showed it on sale for $24/box. Dundee,s price was the reg.$30+/box. The dude in the ammo dept. said this was an internet special only. I can't believe they wouldn't honor the sale price. I was figuring on dropping $100 on the Dead Coyote alone. I guess I'll give someone else the business. The Dundee store HAS gone downhill since they opened IMO.The selection and service were better any other time I was there in the past. I am curious to see if the new Bass Pro can outshine Dundee. I've only been to the Chicago and Springfield stores but I wasn't overly impressed with either (even though we spent 1 1/2 days in the Springfield store!) At this point I plan on doing my shopping at Gander or Netcraft.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Dave, Cabellas does not usually have the same pricing in store as on-line. Sometimes in-store is cheaper. They do not match pricing either.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Went to Cabelas Dundee after work today and the icefishing selection sucked. Gander has them there hands down.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

swantucky said:


> Went to Cabelas Dundee after work today and the icefishing selection sucked. Gander has them there hands down.


Not ours.. I think I might more ice tackle then our ganders selection.
And I got practically nothing..


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

davycrockett said:


> Cabelas website showed it on sale for $24/box. Dundee,s price was the reg.$30+/box. The dude in the ammo dept. said this was an internet special only. I can't believe they wouldn't honor the sale price.



That's no different than most, if not all retail stores though.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

BTW the Bass Pro shops in michagan is even worse then cabelas. Not sure about the new one they are building but that bass pro shops was pretty small.
Fin Feather Fur had a better fishing department then they did.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I guess what it all boils down to is supporting the local "little guys" as much as possible.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i heard from a good source(another ogf'er) that cabelas is trying to build a store somewhere between macadonia and wadsworth, asked a good guy at gander mountain and he said he heard the same thing.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

I've had both good and bad experiences; it's definitely tempting to assume the mega-stores will have everything we're looking for. Without a phone call, I won't make special trips to BPS and Cabelas for that very reason.......many things in the advertisements are potentially out of stock by the time I get there. Other times, I've found everything I'm looking for and have walked out with more than what I went for.........funny how that works. 
I do 3 things - I check with local stores first, most of whom are reasonable and willing to price match an item from another store. Second, if I have to make a trip to BPS or Cabelas, I call ahead and make sure what I'm looking for is there (to be specific, I want the employee holding it in his hands saying "yep, here it is".....). If they are not willing to do that for me, I don't make the trip. Third, I order on-line and save the gas money/food expense anyway. Might even find a deal (WHJ is right, many companies won't honor internet specials at their own retail stores). Some will. 
If I do make a trip without having called ahead, I expect to find very little of what I'm looking for (so that every find is a bonus).


----------

